# Wie muss meine /etc/hosts letztendlich denn aussehen?

## Keepoer

Hallo,

ich versuche heute den gesamten Tag schon mein qmail überhaupt mal dazu zu bringen intern Mails zu verschicken (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-311888.html).

Ich hab jetzt hier im Forum rumgeschaut und mehrere Möglichkeiten ausprobiert. Dennoch kam immer folgender Fehler bei Verschicken alle systemrelevanten Mails gehen an den User server):

 *Quote:*   

> Delivered-To: server@localhost
> 
> Received: (qmail 6837 invoked by alias); 21 Mar 2005 19:13:15 +0000
> 
> Delivered-To: postmaster@localhost
> ...

 

Meine /etc/hosts sahen bereits folgendermaßen aus (die Änderungen bei /etc/hostname & /etc/dnsdomainname schrein ich nicht mit auf, kann ja jeder so sehen  :Wink: ):

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.2.109   Server.Hause  Server
```

```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain  localhost

192.168.2.109   Server.Hause  Server
```

```
127.0.0.1      localhost.localdomain  localhost

192.168.2.109   server.hause.de  server
```

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.2.109   server.hause.de  server
```

Die Domain hause.de ist natürlich fiktiv, aber das habe ich alles hier nachgelesen. Bei allen hier aufgeführten Formen funktionierte hostname sowie ping...

Links:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-291459-highlight-dnsdomainname.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-291446-highlight-dnsdomainname.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278371-highlight-dnsdomainname.html

So, ich hoffe mitlerweile inbrünstig, dass mir jemand helfen kann...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus  :Smile: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## pablo_supertux

Meine /etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.100.92  supertux.homelinux.org  supertux

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

wobei /etc/hostname supertux enthält und /etc/dnsdomainname supertux.homelinux enthält. Mein Server ist unter supertux.homelinux.org erreichbar und kann sowohl intern als auch extern emails schicken und empfangen.

----------

## return13

das liegt daran das wenn du email an externe email accounts verschickst, im besonderen web.de gmx.de etc. wird die domain von der die email kommt zuerst angepingt bevor die email akzeptiert wird.. und localhost pingen die bestimmt nicht an, von daher ist der Vortrag von dem Redner vor mir schon garnicht so schlecht, denn mit nem dyndns accout o.ä. kannst dann auch extern emails verschicken...

----------

## Keepoer

Nix!

Ich hab jetzt meinen DynDns-Account eingerichtet.

/etc/hostname

```
schulz
```

/etc/dnsdomainname

```
schulz.homelinux
```

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1   localhost

192.168.2.109   schulz.homelinux.com schulz
```

Problem, wenn ich hostname nehme, egal mit welchen Parametern, bekomme ich jetzt:

```
host: unknown host
```

Wenn ich aber

/etc/hostname

```
schulz
```

/etc/dnsdomainname

```
homelinux.com
```

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1   localhost

192.168.2.109   schulz.homelinux.com schulz
```

setze, dann klappt wieder alles, nur immernoch keine Mails...

Kann mir vielleicht bitte bitte jemand helfen  :Sad: 

MfG

Keep

----------

## marc

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/qmail-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

Die Links sollten dir helfen, hoffe ich doch  :Smile: 

----------

## Keepoer

Ja eben nicht  :Sad: 

Ich hab schon hier gepostet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2216266.html#2216266

Da hab ich das Problem erklärt (hat aber niemand geantwortet).

Ich hatte die /etc/hostname und /etc/dnsdomainname auch genau geändert, wie in der Anleitung angegeben. Nützt alles nichts...

Und ich arbeite ja nach der qmail HOWTO...

MfG

Keep

----------

## fidel

Bei mir läuft der DynDNS (ddclient) ohne Probleme. Meine /etc/hosts Datei hab ich allerdings folgendermassen:

...

127.0.0.1     server.homenetwork localhost server

...

...

ich bin beim Einrichten der fqdn nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/TIPP_Den_FQDN_einstellen

vielleicht hilfts...

grüess

fidel

----------

